# Grave Lanterns



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done. Looks great.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I have always liked the mason jar lanterns. I have been thinking about making some like Mr Rot has on his site

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2009/07/witch-jars.html

But this would be a good addition to "mix things up"


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes! I knew I saw those somewhere and I couldn't remember and I was searching google like crazy and couldn't find them and I was trying to go from memory! That's what I was going for, but I couldn't remember exactly what they looked like. Thanks for the link! I better save it this time



Old Man Bakke said:


> I have always liked the mason jar lanterns. I have been thinking about making some like Mr Rot has on his site
> 
> http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2009/07/witch-jars.html
> 
> But this would be a good addition to "mix things up"


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

These could be used for lots of different things. Nice!


----------

